# One wheel burnout (Diff Issue)?



## Jee Ewnit (Feb 13, 2011)

Hello, i am new to this forum, and i have a question about an issue.

I bought a Gto recently, and it looks like the diff doesn't work properly.

When i am under throttle in a turn, the inside wheel burns out (only leaves on stripe on the road). 

I lifted the rear end, and spun the wheel and both turn in the same direction.

My question is will changing my fluid fix the problem, is the differential shot, or is this a common issue.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Jee Ewnit said:


> Hello, i am new to this forum, and i have a question about an issue.
> 
> I bought a Gto recently, and it looks like the diff doesn't work properly.
> 
> ...



Did you do burn out with the T/C on or off?


----------



## nmarino91 (May 5, 2010)

If your sitting still spinning one tire then its the clutch pack in your diff.. did you try a sitting burn out?


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

A straight line dump should tell you.


----------



## Jee Ewnit (Feb 13, 2011)

Yes, this is me doing it with T/C s off.

I did a straight line burnout and it still does a one wheel burnout. 

I read somewhere that changing the amount of the friction modifier will fix it. Anyone know if that will help or a diff replacement is my only option?

If its the clutch pack, will replacing the diff gear oil and adding less friction modifier help?


----------



## Jee Ewnit (Feb 13, 2011)

bump


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

You really won't know until you open it up but I'm sure it can be repaired rather than replaced. I really doubt that if you have a burnt clutch pack that varying the amount of friction modifier would be of any help.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

An aftermerket LSD unit is around $450, just something to keep in mind.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

HP11 said:


> You really won't know until you open it up but I'm sure it can be repaired rather than replaced. I really doubt that if you have a burnt clutch pack that varying the amount of friction modifier would be of any help.


We don't have clutch packs in our diffs. They have a very cheesy "cone" type and it's not very robust. An Eaton Tru Trac ($450-$500) is a very good way to go. The install and install parts of course would be extra, I'd guess around another $400


----------



## pctek (Jul 18, 2010)

nmarino91 said:


> If your sitting still spinning one tire then its the clutch pack in your diff.. did you try a sitting burn out?


I have a 05 yj a4 goat with 54,000 miles on it and believe it or not I havent done a straight line burn out, I like to go around a turn/corner and do a sliding/drifting type burnout, and today I did a left turn burnout coming out of a complete stop. It was a awesome burnout loud, smoke, even a bubble bee yellow camaro dude was in aww when he was pulling out from an IHOP. So later in the day I took the same road back home and looked at I think my burnout tire mark and just saw one stripe burnout.

So looks like you guys are saying while turning at the same time doing a burnout you'll get one burn out line why is this? Yes I had t/c off. Thanks


----------



## Baker (Mar 30, 2011)

It is because it is limited slip not positraction a car with true posi slides the rear thru curves the limited slip is designed to do just that slip in a turn to make it more drivable


----------



## GuatoLT1 (Jul 22, 2009)

i have a 06 m6 and never have seen a one wheel burnout from my car. I only have 15,000 miles but ive done my share of straight line burnouts and sliding around corners and i always look in the mirror and there is two black strips.


----------

